# Top 10 Cutest Dog Breeds



## PetGuide.com (May 6, 2013)

Get ready to feel all sorts of warm and fuzzies with our cutest dog breeds picks! Every pet parent thinks that their dog is the cutest pooch in the world – and they’re right! But come on… you know you want an excuse to look at photos of outrageously precious dogs and puppies. And for that reason only, we have put together a Top 10 list of cutest dog breeds. We dare you not to say “AWWWWWWWWWWW!” It’s impossible. We tried it.








~Petguide.com


----------



## Serenaplusjackson (Jun 25, 2017)

I love pomeranians
i know they are not for everyone but i just looooove chihuahuas!


----------



## reema (Aug 17, 2017)

*Name: Afghan hound*
BreedHighlight: The Afghan Hound is an exemplary embodiment of elegance. Characteristics such as dramatic silky build, exotic face and thin, stylish build sum up this quaint, quirky dog breed. 

*Name: Beagle*
BreedHighlight: Being small, compact, and robust, Beagles are active companions for kids and adults alike. 

*Name: Bull Mastiff*
BreedHighlight: The Bullmastiff is a gigantic domestic breed with a concrete build and a short muzzle. There is a lot in common between the features of Bull mastiff and those of the molosser dogs. 
*
Name: Boxer*
BreedHighlight: Boxers are known for bursting with energy and plenty of exercise is a prerequisite for them.


----------

